# Will MK4 GTI wheels fit a Celica



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

Both have the same lug pattern, but the bore of the VW wheels are larger diameter than Celica wheels. 
Will Celica owners still be able to mount VW wheels on their cars? I know I could put Celica wheels on my car if I wanted to by either bore-ing out the holes or using a stud conversion. But what about vice versa? Thanks guys.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Will MK4 GTI wheels fit a Celica (manasteel)*

and while I'm in this forum, whats the best cleaning method for volk ce28n in bronze. the surface isn't smooth like most wheels.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Will MK4 GTI wheels fit a Celica (manasteel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polska16v (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Will MK4 GTI wheels fit a Celica (manasteel)*

I know the montreal II's fit on the 03-up toyota corollas, not by personal experience but my neighbor was running them on his rolla.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

looks like it'll work and my rims would sell easily to celica owners.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (manasteel)*

If they do don't let them know
Next thing you know you'll have ricers looking for VW's to jack


----------

